# Anyone Looking For .40 Cal (or 10mm) Reloading Supplies?



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

My brother in law is selling a lot .40 cal or 10mm supplies. Ill post something in the Marketplace but here is the stuff he has:

3 .40 Cal (10mm) RCBS Dies

1 RCBS Scale

1 Box of Sierra Sports Master Bullets (150 gr JHP)

2 Boxes Nosler (135 gr JHP)

447 single JHP (? gr) bullets (Make unknown, but they look like very nice HP's)

1,500 (aprox) Vance MFG lead SMW. (1,000 are 175 gr & 500 are 155 gr)

3 MTM Triuniversal Loading Tray

1 Very Large Bag of 10 mm Winchester Brass

I think it can be had for $150.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

PM sent
Salmonid


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

He might have better luck splitting this stuff up(just my opinion) I wouldnt mind buying some of the bullets and maybe the scale, I have a 40 S&W handgun and could use the bullets, wish I had a 10MM and still kick myself for not getting in on a deal a local shop had going years back


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> He might have better luck splitting this stuff up(just my opinion) I wouldnt mind buying some of the bullets and maybe the scale, I have a 40 S&W handgun and could use the bullets, wish I had a 10MM and still kick myself for not getting in on a deal a local shop had going years back


10mm and .40 Cal are one and the same.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

BigV said:


> 10mm and .40 Cal are one and the same.


Yeap... however 10 MM casings are longer. The bullet is the same diameter, but you cant shoot a 10 mm from a .40 cal semi auto. (not sure about those special or custom .40 cal revovlers)


Also wanted to say that everything has been sold.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

BigV said:


> 10mm and .40 Cal are one and the same.


I just had no use for the brass.


----------



## FISH OR DIE (May 18, 2005)

What Are You Asking For The 40 Dies And Ammo Cases And Brass?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

H2O Mellon said:


> Also wanted to say that everything has been sold.


Sorry man, way too late.


----------

